

Kevin O'Leary-the only ones making money out of his 27companies have female CEOs - Michie
http://www.businessinsider.com/kevin-olearys-female-ceos-make-all-the-money-2015-5

======
Michie
"Shark Tank" investing star Kevin O'Leary says women lead all of his companies
that are showing returns.

"All the cash in the last two quarters is coming from companies run by women,"
he told Business Insider at a recent event for the startup Honeyfund, in which
he is an investor.

"I don't have a single company run by a man right now that's outperformed the
ones run by women."

~~~
DamnYuppie
This is a story how?

~~~
vgeek
He's trying to make up for getting rolled on Celebrity Jeopardy?

